# jeux sur ipod touch?



## majorlefou (8 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, je suis un peu nouveau sur le merveilleux monde Steve Jobs, et je vais recevoir un petit ipod touch, est-il possible d'y installer des jeux ? 
est-il facile a paramétrer sur un réseau wifi ( sécurise)

et enfin ( pour ne pas faire 2 posts ) 

j'ai l'intention d'acheter un mac mais je ne sais pas trop lequel prendre sachant que se sera en grande partie pour de la création graphique 

merci d'avance et excusez moi pour l'intérêt plus que incertain de ce message 

soyez clément je suis nouveau


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

Bien...

Pour les jeux, tu devras:

-soit: accéder à la mise à jour 2.0 Software pour te procurer sur le "AppStore", des jeux dévellopés spécialement iPod Touch.

-soit: jailbreaké ton Touch pour télécharger des jeux depuis l'application "Installer".

Un Mac pour de la création graphique...
Je te conseille tout de même d'aller poster dans les rubriques concernées...
mais...peut-être un iMac te conviendra plus, _*SI *_tu ne bouges pas, évidemment.


----------



## majorlefou (8 Juillet 2008)

apparament le ipod touch a la mise a jour incluse, et jailbreaker est une opertion illegale je suppose ( et comporte ainsi des dangers pour l'ipod?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

majorlefou a dit:


> apparament le ipod touch a la mise a jour incluse, et jailbreaker est une opertion illegale je suppose ( et comporte ainsi des dangers pour l'iPod ?)



Il me semble que le Touch que tu recevra n'incluera pas la 2.0...Apple ne vend pas encore, sur site, les Touch avec AppStore...

Maintenant....le jailbreak n'est pas plus illégal que ça, et ne comporte pas ou peu de risques pour ton Touch.

La preuve: je l'ai fait 3x différentes, et 3x la manip' a marché, et les 2x où ZiPhone refusait catégoriquement de finir la manip', bah il suffisait de le relancer via iTunes et de restaurer le firmware.

A toi de voir, mais je te conseille ce que je vais faire moi: pour 10$ tu achètes Software 2.0...et tu peux avoir une importante ludothèque, parfois gratuits, parfois payants...


----------



## majorlefou (8 Juillet 2008)

bien, je pense que pour 10 $ cela vaut le coup alors surtout que j'ai pas payer le ipod donc je peut bien investir 7 euros ! 

ps: la ludotheque est-elle importante ( en jeux) ? 

merci de tes reponses


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

majorlefou a dit:


> bien, je pense que pour 10 $ cela vaut le coup alors surtout que j'ai pas payer le ipod donc je peut bien investir 7 euros !
> 
> ps: la ludotheque est-elle importante ( en jeux) ?
> 
> merci de tes reponses



Je t'en prie...

Oui, 10$ sont vraiment pas exagérés, bien que sur iPhone ce soit gratos...:rateau:

Une ludothèque assez imposante oui, mais le Keynote t'en apprendras sûrement pas mal.
Je te conseille de le regarder en entier, ce que j'avais fait un soir, tranquille, tu auras, parfois, les poils qui se hérissent...de bonheur ! 
(Pas de pensées obscènes.... :mouais.

Sega, ou d'autres grands studios en ont annocés.

Voici une petite présentation de 4 jeux dispos sur l'AppStore.
En rappelant que les jeux pourront être aussi bien payants que gratuits...

Pour regarder trankil' le Keynote...

D'autres questions: n'hésites pas !


----------

